# Chewing on Toe nails



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Teddi does this. I too check to make sure there is no "reason". So far no I have not found an issue, but she does seem to do it more when I let her nails get long. So when I see her doing it I trim her toes. 

I have not figured out which nail she tries to chew, I do know her dew claw on one leg curls in (wish they had been removed) so it could be that bothers her. 

Curious to see how many others have this "issue".


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Samantha does this also.. Annoys me...


----------



## Lucky209 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lucky does this right after she has had her nails trimmed as well. I thought maybe because I have the vet clip them rather than grind them. Not sure, I think next time I will have them do the grinding as her nails started to chip the last time.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Lexi does this when her nails are too long... especially her dew claws...


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Lucy bites her nails. I think that is hysterical. I wish I could get Desi to do the same - save on clipping time.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

My previous golden Chip used to do this, but only his hind paws. I got the biggest kick out it. I didn't have to trim those nails very much.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I used to have a doberman that kept her own nails trimmed. I wish that I could teach all of my dogs how to do it so that I wouldn't have to. Clipping nails is my least favorite job.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

My previous golden did this as well. I have heard that it could be due to allergies, food or environmental.


----------



## Lucky209 (Sep 22, 2009)

That is interesting to know. I will ask my vet when I bring Lucky in for her all day appointment...


----------

